# Looking for a new lathe



## RSidetrack (Dec 14, 2011)

I am going to get a new lathe, my cheap-o craftsman has gotten the job done, but I want something with variable speed and more fluid in motion and settings.  I just get aggravated with mine now-a-days so want to upgrade.

What are your guys' recommendations on a variable speed lathe.  PSI has one for roughly $400, but it there is a belt change to get the full speed variation.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 14, 2011)

RSidetrack said:


> I am going to get a new lathe, my cheap-o craftsman has gotten the job done, but I want something with variable speed and more fluid in motion and settings.  I just get aggravated with mine now-a-days so want to upgrade.
> 
> What are your guys' recommendations on a variable speed lathe.  PSI has one for roughly $400, but it there is a belt change to get the full speed variation.



Stay away from the PSI lathes... I had a turncrafter pro and it was fine, but it seems I'm one of the exceptions to the rule.

I recently bought a Rikon and except for the crappy belt am happy with it.


----------



## PSU1980 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Rick, I'm just down the road in Mechanicsburg. I have the Jet 1014 variable speed mini lathe and I am extremely happy with it. Whatever you get, I would highly recommend one with variable speed control.

Tim


----------



## randyrls (Dec 14, 2011)

RSidetrack said:


> I am going to get a new lathe, my cheap-o craftsman has gotten the job done, but I want something with variable speed and more fluid in motion and settings.  I just get aggravated with mine now-a-days so want to upgrade.
> 
> What are your guys' recommendations on a variable speed lathe.  PSI has one for roughly $400, but it there is a belt change to get the full speed variation.



Think about what size lathe you want before deciding on a model.  I would stick with either Jet or Delta.  Both will give good service and you will be able to get parts for them.

The belt change isn't a problem as you can mostly stay in the same belt position.  The lathes with no belt changes are hideously expensive.


----------



## zig613 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have the Delta 46-460 variable speed, I highly recommend it.  You may want to read this thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=90263 for some more information on the Delta vs. Jet.

Wade


----------



## kevrob (Dec 14, 2011)

I too have a Delta 46-460 and love it.


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 14, 2011)

RSidetrack said:


> I am going to get a new lathe, my cheap-o craftsman has gotten the job done,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## islandturner (Dec 14, 2011)

Someone said that any lathe without belts is going to be expensive. But once you've used one, it would be hard to go back. If you're only going to turn pens, read no further...

I picked up a used Nova DVR-XP a few years ago -- a outragously good machine. They're pricy new, but Tecknatool have several different models for more reasonable prices. In Canada, KMS Tools occasionally have the the NOVA 3000 or the Nova 1624-44 on for under $1K. You'd probably find one for 10% less in the USA. You just can't imagine now nice it is to adjust your RPM by a few hundred (or thousand, for that matter...) RPM at the touch of a button.

But they're overkill if you're just turning pens. These have full swivel heads, permitting you to spin big heavy chunks of wood.

Good luck....!



RSidetrack said:


> I am going to get a new lathe, my cheap-o craftsman has gotten the job done, but I want something with variable speed and more fluid in motion and settings. I just get aggravated with mine now-a-days so want to upgrade.
> 
> What are your guys' recommendations on a variable speed lathe. PSI has one for roughly $400, but it there is a belt change to get the full speed variation.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a Jet 1014 VSI and a Delta 46-460. I highly recommend either!


For the record, while I recommend STAYING AWAY from the Turncrapper lathe, to my knowledge, all of the VSI mini/midi lathes require a belt pulley change or two to achieve all speeds.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 14, 2011)

Rick - I like to say you can cry now or youo can cry later.  Crying now takes a bite out of your wallet.  Crying later means a nibble now and a bite later.

I would seriously look at the Jet 1014VS or the 1220VS  The latter will give a tad more veratility.  Here is another thing to consider, back in 2008 I was looking at the Powermatic.  Brand new delivered was $2600 and you could find it on occasion for $2400.  Now you are looking at $3200 and up.  It would have been a smart buy back then if I knew about what it would have cost today.  Just keep thinking quality vs. quantity.


----------



## yorkie (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been using the Delta midi lathe for a year now and love it.  Best feature is reverse as it allows you to cut the fibers of the wood as they will lay down if you only sand in one direction.


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 14, 2011)

I spent over 40 years changing belts for speed changes, then when the electronic variable speeds came out everyone told me I had to have one.  For 5 or 6 years I fought it, and finally gave in and bought a variable speed.  It was no better than the belt changing and I did not get that 30 second break every so often.  

Every so often I look at that lathe and think about the other tooling I could have bought with the extra money I spent on getting the variable speed compared to the belt changer.


----------



## knowltoh (Dec 14, 2011)

"The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of a low price is forgotten" - Benjamin Franklin.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 15, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for their responses and feedback - it is very helpful.  I know I will be spending some $$ to get a good lathe, but all I can say is this was probably the best quote ever:



knowltoh said:


> "The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of a low price is forgotten" - Benjamin Franklin.


----------



## Justturnin (Dec 15, 2011)

I am right there with you.  I am in bad need of a lathe.  I've gotten to where I wont even try to turn a bowl or HF anymore due to lack of power and grace in my old toolcraft lathe.  I am saving for a Rikon eith 70-300 or 70-450.  It will set me back a toalt of 2000-2500 once I get the lathe and buy a new Chuck that will fit the 1.25x8tpi and the 2mt (mine is a 1mt) but I think it will be my last lathe until a Mustart yellow beast finds its way into my Garage (too heavy to go in the shop, it would fall through the floor)  I think no matter what a VS is a must.  It cost more but sooooo worth it.  WC had the Ricon Mini on sale earlier this year for $199 and I am kicking myself now for not jumping on it.  If they do it again I will have it.  My existing lathe will turn into a polishing/finishing lathe once I get the new one.


----------



## Don Wade (Dec 15, 2011)

Look and powermatic and save for it.


----------



## ren-lathe (Dec 15, 2011)

You need to think about what you want to do in the future. Buying a mini/midi is less expensive but does not give you the capacity of a full size. I looked this year at powermatic & oneway but bought a Robust sweet 16 this year. It is completely made in the US. If you have a problem or question you talk to the man that owns the company. A bit more expensive than the others but you get what you pay for.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 16, 2011)

ren-lathe said:


> You need to think about what you want to do in the future. Buying a mini/midi is less expensive but does not give you the capacity of a full size. I looked this year at powermatic & oneway but bought a Robust sweet 16 this year. It is completely made in the US. If you have a problem or question you talk to the man that owns the company. A bit more expensive than the others but you get what you pay for.



Until I buy a new house with an area to have a huge shop - I am sticking with the small lathe.  My house is full and can't support a full sized one right now unfortunately.

I checked out the Sweet 16 - nice set up - way beyond my price range


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 2, 2012)

I just went and got the Delta 46-460.  I am excited - especially since the cheap belt on my current one broke and it also has some other issues.  I think I might use the old one as a finishing lathe.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 2, 2012)

RSidetrack said:


> I just went and got the Delta 46-460.  I am excited - especially since the cheap belt on my current one broke and it also has some other issues.  I think I might use the old one as a finishing lathe.



Go with the Delta 46-460, you won't be disappointed, a bit heftier than the Jet 12 20 , big woop it is a 12-1/2 turning ability, but the speed change is so nice, and it's a very well built machine, and even though some guys think it's worthless the reversible feature is nice when sanding, also when working in some odd positions on Bowls.


----------



## widows son (Jan 3, 2012)

*Delta 46-460*



bitshird said:


> RSidetrack said:
> 
> 
> > I just went and got the Delta 46-460.  I am excited - especially since the cheap belt on my current one broke and it also has some other issues.  I think I might use the old one as a finishing lathe.
> ...



Agreed, the guys that don't see the need for reverse haven't tried it. The Delta is a lot more lathe than the Jet or Rikon IMHO and that's after using all three to make pens, bowls and spindle turning. The new NOVA Comet is worth considering if you can find one. Amazon has been out of stock for quite a while


----------

